# barclays bank



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I have just endured the most horrendous time trying to phone barclays bank england to give a change of address here, I was kept waiting that long and passed from one person to another that my normal skype credit ran out and I got no where, Ive writtten a letter but I know that they wont change my address with that, its happened before, I have a subscription with skype for uk landlines but not 0845 nos, and Im still angry about it, I could literally kill someone right now im so mad with them. I dont know what else to do if I use my mobile it will cost a fortune and right now, Im not prepared to do it again. what else can I do 

carolle


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carolleb said:


> I have just endured the most horrendous time trying to phone barclays bank england to give a change of address here, I was kept waiting that long and passed from one person to another that my normal skype credit ran out and I got no where, Ive writtten a letter but I know that they wont change my address with that, its happened before, I have a subscription with skype for uk landlines but not 0845 nos, and Im still angry about it, I could literally kill someone right now im so mad with them. I dont know what else to do if I use my mobile it will cost a fortune and right now, Im not prepared to do it again. what else can I do
> 
> carolle


Stupid comment of the day but why not close the bank and open one in Spain.

Do you really need a Barclays in UK?

They MUST accept it in writing surely? They may call you to confirm security etc. but isn't that up to them?


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*not so simple*

Because my pensions all go into barclays, they will not send them to a spanish bank, the state pension would but I dont wish to do that, so the other 3 will not do it already asked that ages ago.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You might find a landline number here SAYNOTO0870.COM - Non-Geographical Alternative Telephone Numbers


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

If you cant change directly on internet banking most will have a form you can print off and post to them.
If you have to phone them use the "not 0870" website and find the normal number...much should be cheaper even on skype.

And dont get me started on Spanish banks phone lines lol.

Use the Spanish website equivalent "not 900" i think.

3 euros to be kept waiting for 5 mins on santanders....was not happy.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*barclays*



_shel said:


> You might find a landline number here SAYNOTO0870.COM - Non-Geographical Alternative Telephone Numbers


tried but cant find an alternative no for barclays bank uk
but thanks for that.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

carolleb said:


> I have just endured the most horrendous time trying to phone barclays bank england to give a change of address here, I was kept waiting that long and passed from one person to another that my normal skype credit ran out and I got no where, Ive writtten a letter but I know that they wont change my address with that, its happened before, I have a subscription with skype for uk landlines but not 0845 nos, and Im still angry about it, I could literally kill someone right now im so mad with them. I dont know what else to do if I use my mobile it will cost a fortune and right now, Im not prepared to do it again. what else can I do
> 
> carolle


Open a bank account in Spain and transfer what funds you need from Barclays. These days it is a simple thing to do through Internet banking. There is no point in getting upset. Life can be frustrating at times with banks, but there is always a solution.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*barclays*

I do have a spanish acc here, but the pensions go into barclays and no idea how to transfer them but only wanted to give barclays my new address, it would have been easier getting an appointment with the pope lol
when my money goes in I draw it out and put it into my sabadell acc


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

carolleb said:


> I do have a spanish acc here, but the pensions go into barclays and no idea how to transfer them but only wanted to give barclays my new address, it would have been easier getting an appointment with the pope lol
> when my money goes in I draw it out and put it into my sabadell acc


You need to contact Barclays International. They will be the department that deals with customers abroad. 

It is far easier just to have your state pension paid into your Spanish bank account. For a start, you will get a far better rate of exchange with no charges.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> I do have a spanish acc here, but the pensions go into barclays and no idea how to transfer them but only wanted to give barclays my new address, it would have been easier getting an appointment with the pope lol
> when my money goes in I draw it out and put it into my sabadell acc


you can just get the pensions paid directly into your Spanish account


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*cant*

I have two with the pru, they said no, one with the army they said no, only my state pension and I have not done that because it takes so long when the 1st payment is sent to a spanish bank.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive given up now, and barclays are going to get a right tongue lashing let me tell you


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

carolleb said:


> Ive given up now, and barclays are going to get a right tongue lashing let me tell you


Stay calm and be polite, it is always the best policy


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*I know lol*

I know that giving them grief will get me nowhere but its when your so bloody angry and the amount of time I was left hanging on no wonder my credit disappeared down a black hole. I sent a letter of complaint on the site but was polite in it even though I didnt want to be lol


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

carolleb said:


> tried but cant find an alternative no for barclays bank uk
> but thanks for that.


I have a Barclays telephone banking card, but even if you haven't, you can contact them on this number.I have never had a problem.have your card details handy.
0044 2476842099
They will ask you security questions. You may have to apply for a telephone banking card
I think they are open till 8 pm
Tell us how you get on
I wish people would stop telling you to transfer to Spain.
Most ex pats like to keep their bank accounts in the UK.it is very convenient.
I have my pensions paid into the UK bank, and write a cheque to the Spanish bank when the rate is good


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

tried that no before, doesnt come under my subscription so wont let me call it or it says insufficient credit. I dont care anymore tonight, had enough of it lol


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Aron said:


> You need to contact Barclays International. They will be the department that deals with customers abroad.
> 
> It is far easier just to have your state pension paid into your Spanish bank account. For a start, you will get a far better rate of exchange with no charges.


WRONG - Barclays International have nothing to do with Barclays UK accounts. 

Writing is really the only way to go with this because unless you have any form or telephone banking set up, telephoned changes of address will not be accepted. If you should happen to get through on the phone you will likely be speaking to somebody in the Indian sub-continent who will just give you the run-around if your quest does not fit word for word with their list of standard FAQs. Been there, done that, run up the phone bill! didn't even get a T shirt.

State pension direct to Spanish a/c is the only way to go. I have several small pensions <£300 p.m. paid into a Barclays a/c which I use for buying things there such as from Amazon or Cotton Traders or e-bay etc. Occasionally I do a transfer of a large lump to our a/c in Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you can just get the pensions paid directly into your Spanish account


Many organisations will not do that or charge an exorbitant amount to do so, which is why I have my OAP paid direct to Spain but the small occupational and a private pension go to Barclays in UK from where I use it to shop on the internet or from time to time send a large lump to Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Many organisations will not do that or charge an exorbitant amount to do so, which is why I have my OAP paid direct to Spain but the small occupational and a private pension go to Barclays in UK from where I use it to shop on the internet or from time to time send a large lump to Spain.


I thought she meant her state pension - I can see from her later replies that they aren't - so yes, she would have to get them paid into a UK bank account


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My daughter changed her address with Barclays UK to here, a few months ago, all done online through their website. I would never call if I could do it online. I believe all she had to do was print off a form and return it.

I wouldn't recommend closing a UK account - trying to open one from afar is nigh on impossible.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*barclays*

I have looked for this form cant find it, will go back again and take a better look, today also my skype isnt working so Im ready for throwing a wobbly big time lol.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's the form:

http://ask.barclays.co.uk/resources/barclays/day2day_banking/Newchangeaddress

The address to post it to is at the bottom of the form. It took about a month to receive the first communication from them at the new address.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Carolleb, if you have to keep your pensions in Barclays u.k. you can use a firm called World First, once you set up an account with them and transfer a regular monthly amount there are no transfer charges to pay, this is the firm that I use to get my pension from a Barclays account into my spanish bank account with very good rates of exchange and I don`t pay transfer charges and the money is in my account the same day.
David.


----------

